# What is the best show on television?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

What is the best show on television?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I would almost have to say a tie between The Shield, Deadwood, and Battlestar Galactica....All three are great.... :banana


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't vote. You list two shows I've never even heard of and the other three I've never watched.

And we all know the best show on TV is Desperate Housewives (yes, I like a chick show).


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

:um ya i havent heard of them either :con


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

none of the above :b


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Lost. I haven't seen the others. Well, I have seen snippets of Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Haven't heard of those either... :con


----------



## needium (Nov 9, 2003)

Six Feet Under


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

At least 4 of the 5 shows are listed by experts as the top 5 shows on television today....Deadwood and The Shield are more raw and violent than the majority of movies on DVD....I should have added 24, and 6 Feet Under to that list, but Desperate Housewives is not going on the list... :lol I haven't seen Rescue Me but it looks good, or Lost which looks interesting....The Shield, Deadwood, and Battlestar Galactica are excellent though for those that have never watched them....


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"Rescue Me" is pretty good. I like it okay, but I rarely watch it because I rarely watch t.v. shows. Most shows seem to suck in general so I don't bother turning the t.v. on. If this was for best shows of all time, "The State" would win, hands down.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Haven't heard of some and haven't ever watched the others.. though Lost looked interesting. My vote goes to Adult Swim!! Pretty much all I watch anymore


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sex And the City, Friends!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

what channels are the shows on? :con


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

Neither.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I voted for Battlestar. 

I admit it. I'm a sci-fi nut.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The Shield, and Rescue Me are on FX, Deadwood is on HBO, Battlestar Galactica is on Scifi, and Lost is on ABC....At least the first season of most of the shows are availble for purchase or to rent....I don't watch much TV but I make it a point to tape Deadwood, The Shield, and Battlestar Galactica which are all excellent shows for their genre....Intelligent writing and good acting, a rare exception for TV.... :lol That they all come from alternative channels rather than the networks is not surprising....


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lost :nw


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

HOUSE!!!!!! opcorn


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

WWE's Smackdown!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

mserychic said:


> My vote goes to Adult Swim!! Pretty much all I watch anymore


haha, me too. Then I find something else to do until "Garfield and Friends" and "Daria" come on.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Lost is my favorite show, its also the only one of those listed that I watch. Have not even heard of the last 2.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't watch any of those shows! I watch the CSIs, 24, House...that's good tv!


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

LOST! WOOHOO! Lost is on ABC I think. I don't pay attention to the letters, just the numbers.

I also liked Living Single and Married with Children back in the good old days.

Friends... uke


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I vote for The Daily Show or Family Guy as the best show.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Lost is what I picked. I've never heard of the other choices..


----------



## hismuse (Sep 16, 2004)

None of those...Six Feet Under


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I voted for Lost. However, The Shield is pretty good, too.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

Masters Of Horror on Showtime


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

none of the above


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

My new favorite is Prison Break! (Even though it won't back on until March  )


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

daphne said:


> My new favorite is Prison Break! (Even though it won't back on until March  )


 :agree with you AGAIN! Are you my long-lost twin? 

I picked LOST from the list, because it's the only one I've seen. But I really love Sex and the City, and Prison Break, and Everybody Loves Raymond.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

The Daily Show or South Park


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

none of the above


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

none of the above...

MONK is the bestest show ever!!!!!!!!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## enno (Dec 17, 2005)

Sex and the City, Seinfeld, CSI Las Vegas


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

toy forgot southpark!!!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

None of those :cry the x-files


----------



## Writer81 (Dec 19, 2005)

*LOST!!!!!!*

It is easily my favorite current show on TV right now. I can't even think of any other current drama that comes close to it. If you haven't seen it watch it right now, or better yet, buy the DVD of the 1st season, which I am hoping someone gets me for Christmas.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Obviously the best show on TV is the Sopranos.

Out of the ones you mentioned it's a tie between the Shield and Deadwood. I voted Deadwood


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't watch any of those shows either. My favorites right now are Monk, and Arrested Development (which is going to get cancelled, becasue apparently people don't know a good show when they seee it).


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

None of the above. Sorry. :stu 

I'm going with "Have I got news for you" and "Nevermind the Buzzcocks", both satirical gameshow-style programmes over here in England.

Edit: I used to love "Who's line is it anyway" as well, but it's not on anymore.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I am not familiar with any of those shows. The only actual shows I watch are The Apprentice and ER. Oh, and Oprah if something interesting is on. I just can't seem to get into the shows that are on nowadays. I miss the older sitcoms and dramas. I still enjoy Seinfeld reruns.


----------



## *shy-girl* (Jan 4, 2006)

Lost is my favorite show


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I haven't heard of any of those shows. My favorites are House, Prison Break, the Simpsons, and Seinfeld.

I can't believe only one other person said, The Simpsons. I am a die-hard Simpsons nut.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

None of the above.

Best shows on tv right now are Grey's Anatomy and Monk!

The Simpsons _used_ to be good, but not anymore...I enjoy reruns of earlier seasons, though.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Pfft where is house? :haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man vs. Food is pretty good, there really isn't much on tv I like anymore.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't really watch TV. Never seen any of those shows. Saw a couple of minutes of Lost. Some big dude with a lot of hair looking at the sky like he's never seen it before. No thanks.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

none of those!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Lost.

And Entourage...


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

The Sopranos is the correct answer. :clap


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The Simpsons


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

NCIS, durr


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I just voted for Rescue Me, since it's one of the limited choices. I certainly wouldn't call it my favorite show, but definitely the best of the choices. Even though this poll is ancient after 4 years, I didn't discover Rescue Me till just several weeks ago. I'd missed it for years. Not the absolute greatest, but certainly worth watching.

And what is with all these ancient threads being dug up recently? I keep seeing things from 3, 4 or 5 years ago coming up again. Somebody is digging deep.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> And what is with all these ancient threads being dug up recently? I keep seeing things from 3, 4 or 5 years ago coming up again. Somebody is digging deep.


How are they even finding this stuff? I can't even get the search here to bring up my posts from 2005, let alone bring up other peoples posts from back then. Also even when I click "last" the most recent stuff is from this year!.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

Mad Men (August 16 Season 3 Premiere!!)


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

None of the above. I vote for "Dexter."


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Out of those I'd say Lost, but currently it's not my favorite show. I'm more into Dexter and Supernatural right now. 
I still like Lost, but last season was disappointing IMO. I'm pretty sure the writers are on crack lol hopefully next season(their last) everything will come together and start to make sense.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

The only one I've heard of is Lost, but still... none of the above!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Lost is overrated junk. Out of all the poll options, BSG is the best, even though it's finished now.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Dexter was either not yet on the air yet, or I was unaware of it when I created this poll several years ago.I would definitely add Dexter to the list.Also Rome, The Wire, Breaking Bad, Weeds, and True Blood as well.I can't believe that so few people have heard of Deadwood, The Shield, or Battlestar Galactica though.Those have been consistently among the top shows on television while they played.All have ended now though.Right now I would have to go with Dexter, True Blood, and Breaking Bad...Weeds seems to have sputtered out, and Dexter is getting too 'kinder and gentler' for my taste.Season 3 was kind of weak and predictable.I miss the wide open violence and anarchy of the first two seasons!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

WinterDave said:


> and Dexter is getting too 'kinder and gentler' for my taste.Season 3 was kind of weak and predictable.I miss the wide open violence and anarchy of the first two seasons!


Yeah, I wasn't crazy about season 3 either, but season 4 sounds interesting so far.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I would like to add "Mythbusters" to my list.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Out of the ones selected my vote goes to Deadwood. Still a great show.



WinterDave said:


> Right now I would have to go with Dexter, True Blood, and Breaking Bad...Weeds seems to have sputtered out, and Dexter is getting too 'kinder and gentler' for my taste.Season 3 was kind of weak and predictable.I miss the wide open violence and anarchy of the first two seasons!


True Blood is OK...some of the acting and writing on it is pretty weak and a bit disappointing so I'm hesitant to say it's up there among the best. I completely agree with you about Dexter...by season 3 the show was really popular but Dexter had gotten too soft and I lost interest by episode 3.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, that's not fair to have to choose between Deadwood and Rescue Me.....they're both awesome shows.


----------

